# Galv/Tarpon



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

Last Friday bluetarpon and I went two for two with guide Mike LaRue. The day started out rough but the wind finally slacked around 2 and we hooked up shortly after that. My first Texas tarpon and his first out of Galveston. The fish were estimated at 90 and 130, both released. This was a long discussed trip but the next ones will not be nearly as hard to decide on. We


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations!

Unfortunately; you may be guthooked for life like the rest of us. After catching a tarpon every other fish seems small.

TC


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Good report thanks, we have about another 3 to 5 weeks before they head south.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Thats a great trip. Thanks for posting. Looks like Chart/orange coho is the hot color.


----------



## FishingBoyz (Sep 6, 2011)

Great catch I may have to try this Friday if the weather holds up.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

sweet


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Are these Tarpon in the Bay or are they outside of jetties in the Gulf?


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Where?*

On our trip we were outside the jettites and in water depths of up to 50 feet. We were running probaly 5 to 7miles or more miles off the beach.


----------



## Dick (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats and thx for the great pics! Now you are hooked so keep 'm coming.


----------

